# 2.2GB-Microdriveproblem mit EOS 300d



## Leugim (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo allerseits!
Ich habe bei eBay ein Magistor Microdrive mit 2.2Gb für meine EOS 300d ersteigert.
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:
Sobald ich die Kamera Ausmache, hört man, wie das Microdrive immernoch fröhlich "rumrödelt" soll heißen, man hört Geräusche der laufenden Platte, obwohl die Kamera aus sein sollte..... Zusätzlich lässt sich die Kamera anschließend nicht mehr einschalten... Die Geräusche des Microdrive bleiben hierbei bestehen.
Erst wenn ich die Karte rausnehme und wieder hineinstecke, ist die Kamera wieder funktionsfähig...  Zudem wird die Karte dabei relativ schnell heiß.
Ich habe noch eine 128mb CF I Karte, bei der ich nie derartige Probleme festellen konnte....

Hatte jemand von euch schonmal diese Probleme?
Liegt dies vielleicht an der Kamera? Wenn ja gibt es Updates?(aktuelle Firmwareversion: 1.1.1)
Oder ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler des Microdrive?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## marzipanschwein (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo! 
Habe auch eine 300d mit CF I Karte, normaler Weise darf das nicht sein dass die nicht aus geht sind auch alle Kontakte der Platte frei nicht dass da Staub oder so dazwischen ist und deshalb der impuls zum Abschalten nicht  

Wenn das nicht hilft geh mal zu einem Fotografen die haben doch auch ziemlich gute Apparate und sind vom Fach 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Leugim (2. Juli 2004)

*murckst gemacht....*

Tja....
danke marzipanschwein für den Tipp... Ich war gerade erst gestern bei einem Fotografen und der meinte zu mir die Magicstor Microdrives sind nur bedingt mit allen Geräten kompatibel... Ich hätte mir dass 10€ teurere Microdrive kaufen müssen, um sie mit der Eos300d benutzen zu können... Tja *seufz*, da war wohl jemand zu hastig bei ebay.......
Hab aber gleichzeitig gemerkt, dass das microdrive doch deutlich mehr Strom frisst, als ein CF-Chip.... Ich glaube ich kaufe mir da doch lieber 2x 512Mb Cards... Hab dann zwar nur insgesamt die Hälfte des Speicherplatzes und genauso viel gezahlt, aber das ist auch OK... Zumal ich wieder zurück nach Argentinien muss und da hab ich häufig mehr als 90% rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit.. Ich möchte da kein Risiko eingehen, dass mir dabei die Platte versagt   
Der Besuch hat sich aber trotzdem gelohnt, da hier Cf-Cards um die Hälfte billiger sind


----------



## josDesign (31. August 2004)

Ich arbeite mit dem IBM Microdrive und habe keine Probleme. Auch mit einer 300D.

Aber das manche Karten zu manchen Kameras nicht passen habe ich auch schon bemerkt.

zB.: Canon PowerShot S40 + Sandisk Ultra2 512MB CF1

Funktioniert auch nicht!


----------



## Leugim (31. August 2004)

Eigentlich seltsam, dass einige Karten nicht funktionieren... Man sollte ja eigentlich annehmen, dass es immer die gleiche Technik ist, die da drin steckt und 'ne einheitliche formatierung.... Ist ja offensichtlich nicht der Fall
Danke @ JosDesign fuer deine Antwort


----------

